# Vineland NJ Wine Competition



## Tom (Sep 2, 2010)

See attached. My wine club enters every year, 

View attachment Wine Competition registration 2010.pdf


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2010)

Is there an entry fee. 

Also, I am crushing grapes on 9/25. Is it possible to send my entries earlier?


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

did I say FREE !
Best to call Todd Noon whe is my contact person see attached PDF 

View attachment Wine Competition registration 2010.pdf


----------



## Lurker (Sep 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> See attached. My wine club enters every year,


Tom, aside from completing the registration form, what else is required? Is there a fee, any special prep for the bottles, etc? All I see is the form. Are you entering? 












/


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Tom, aside from completing the registration form, what else is required? Is there a fee, any special prep for the bottles, etc? All I see is the form. Are you entering?
> 
> /



No fee
Fax the form by date showen
deliver wine in that day between hours posted.
If I can get my wine down I will enter.


----------



## ptdreamcoast (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it still on?


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2010)

No, long time over. You from NJ?


----------



## Lurker (Dec 2, 2010)

Tom, I think he is in Portugal.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Rich whan you want to come and visit?


----------

